# Общий раздел > Чувства > Дружба >  Виртуальная дружба

## Asteriks

*У вас есть виртуальный друг/подруга? Не любимый/любимая, а друг в самом лучшем значении этого слова? Как вы оцениваете такую  дружбу? Нужны ли вам подтверждения виртуальной дружбы? Какие?*

----------


## Sanych

Ну это смотря что подразумевать под словом - Друг. А вообще знакомых много, и это приятно. Интернет даёт возможность общения громадную. Есть знакомы на Украине, во многих городах России, опять же Aster-iks мой друг

----------


## Serj_2k

> *У вас есть виртуальный друг/подруга? Не любимый/любимая, а друг в самом лучшем значении этого слова? Как вы оцениваете такую  дружбу? Нужны ли вам подтверждения виртуальной дружбы? Какие?*


есть. знакомых много, друзей совсем чуток. но и этого достаточно.

----------


## Akasey

Астер про плохое настроение ты не права.

Виртуальные друзья! Что это? У меня такие друзья появились (здесь Астерикс и Саныч) когда я начал общаться на форумах (не очень давно). и могу с полной уверенностью заявить что парочка есть таких, с которыми можно очень приятно пообщаться.

----------


## Stych

Да знаете я думаю что друг виртуального мира и реального мира это 2 разных понятия. И в них надо вкладывать 2 разных смысла, НО в тоже время они могут переплестись, т.к. виртуальность может плавно перейти в реальность, и там уже этот человек может тебе показаться не таким хорошим как в интернете. Поэтому я лично считаю что ДРУГ это довольно высокое звание и если человек тебя назвал им то необходимо постараться оправдать доверие его. И в обратном случае если ты назвал человека другом, ты должен понимать, что ты возложил на него ответственность, которая будет в своих проявлениях адекватна твоим поступкам.

P.S. Ладно не грузитесь)) Я просто придаю этому слову особое значение))

----------


## Serj_2k

> виртуальность может плавно перейти в реальность, и там уже этот человек может тебе показаться не таким хорошим как в интернете


Вот я временами и стараюсь показать, какой я на сам деле нехороший, гг))

----------


## Akasey

Оказывается нас трое !!!! Неужели нас так мало осталось?...у кого ещё такие высокие идеалы по поводу этого понятия...

----------


## HARON

Друзей у меня не много и я очень ценю это слово что бы им разбрасываться.Есть товарищи,хорошие товарищи и т.д. В виртуальных отношениях тоже видно человека и многие из здесь присутствующих мне нравятся,некоторых даже могу назвать виртуальными товарищами,но хоть убейте не могу я назвать Другом человека даже не посмотрев ему в глаза! Прошу никого не обижаться,но я такой какой я есть!

----------


## Stych

Asteriks знаешь, статья очень хорошая, глубокая и проникновенная, ты как-будто о себе написала, наверное пришлось со всяким сталкиваться. Вот слова про любимых и друзей мне показались особенно правильными, так и должно быть между 2мя людьми, будет гораздо меньше недомолвок и разногласий. Но в тоже время я не соглашусь, что потеря друга это гораздо более тяжелая вещь, чем потеря любимого. Я не приведу тебе примеров когда человек кончает жизнь самоубийством от потери друга, а вот от потери любимого - их существует множество. Да и на счет прощения это тоже относительно - ты любимого простишь если он переспал с другим человеком? А друга?

----------


## Serj_2k

Stych толково излагает. а Астерикс, я считаю, частенько заносит на почве дружбы по нэту (тока не обижайся).

----------


## StrekoZZa

Когда не в духе.. заходишь на форум (или куда-нибудь там еще) и видишь - как жизнь плавно перетекает со строчки на строчку.. как твои виртуальные знакомые (слово "друг" здесь не подходит, извините) - плавненько пошлепывают по клаве - успокаиваешься.. Нет, я не хочу сказать, что это новый метод терапии, но иметь виртуальных знакомых - это здорово.. с ними можно обсудить то, на что иногда не решишься, видя реального человека.. Да и это иногда не нужно..
Кстати, люди вроде бы и рядом, да только у каждого в голове свое. Но это в нете не мешает.
PS. так мысли в строчку ))

----------


## Serj_2k

у StrekoZZ'ы трезвый взгляд на виртуальное общение. интересно, так ли всё гладко в процессе общения. а то у некоторых ..........

----------


## Nietzsches

хм..а мне вот интересно-что все же обозначает слово дружба..любая. Итак слово дружба-это......???

----------


## Pasha_49

Для меня друг это тот, кому я могу доверять, кому я рад буду помочь, и друг мне в помощи не откажет, от кого у меня нету секретов, кто меня поддержит и поймёт. очень много чего могу перечислять...

А по поводу темы.. Верите ли вы в виртуальную любовь? Случалось ли с вами такое, если случалось то какое было продолжение или как заканчивалось?

У меня такой случай был. Не знаю как назвать это чувство, я начал общаться с девчонкой из России, по аське. Она постоянно сидела в аське с мобильника, и не было возможности увидеть друг друга. Через пол года общения, так и не узнав кто как выглядит, мы очень сильно привязались друг к другу. Мы разговаривали постоянно, в течении каждого дня с утра до вечера(у меня телефон с аськой тоже всегда ссобой). Она хотела приехать ко мне, замуж просилась, в любви признавалась... но мы не увидили друг друга. Потом просто всё медленно затихло, сейчас как хорошие друзья общаемся))

----------


## MOHAPX

Для меня друзья все, с кем общаюсь на байнете и тут.

----------


## vova230

Не верю я в виртуальную дружбу. Приятели, товарищи - да, но не друг.

----------


## Alandr

> Вот я временами и стараюсь показать, какой я на сам деле нехороший, гг))


Я тож иногда так делаю !!!:evil_admin:

----------


## Alandr

> Получается, что всё же вы оба _маскируетесь_ под "хороших"? А на самом деле? А чего ж не быть сразу такими, какие вы есть? В чём проблема? А то сразу хороший, хороший, а потом: Нате! Выкусите! Вот я какой (не моё слово, чуть что!) козлина!


Извини ты но ты не прова и "" тут не сушщественны Я иммел в ввиду что иногда стараюсь казатся негативным для того чтоб проверить как человек на этот негатив прореагирует !!! А на самом деле многие после этого негатива перестают общаться так что эт иногда и полезно  !!!

_ добавлено через 32 минуты_ 
Друг он и в Африке друг !!! И не имеет значения какой он виртуальный или реальный !!! Ведь эти 2 мира как ни крути пересекаются !!!

----------


## Akasey

Аландр, знаеш я тоже иногда практикую. Как-то раз так попрактиковал, что Астерикс разозлил не на шутку ...ух

----------


## Serj_2k

> Получается, что всё же вы оба _маскируетесь_ под "хороших"? А на самом деле? А чего ж не быть сразу такими, какие вы есть? В чём проблема? А то сразу хороший, хороший, а потом: Нате! Выкусите! Вот я какой (не моё слово, чуть что!) козлина!


Астерикс, у тебя был шанс узнать, какой я на самом деле, но....

а нэт- это нэт

----------


## fIzdrin

> _ добавлено через 32 минуты_ 
> Друг он и в Африке друг !!! И не имеет значения какой он виртуальный или реальный !!! Ведь эти 2 мира как ни крути пересекаются !!!


ну,что за мода в интернете
друг друга другом называть,
других навалом слов на свете,
приятель вот,хотя бы взять.
приятно мне с тобой общаться,
один и тот же корень здесь,
а что бы другом называться,
пуд соли надо вместе съесть.

----------


## Akasey

*fIzdrin* ну почему же, неужели у тебя нет в сети человека, который поможет?

*Астерикс* когда разозлил, я знаю, а ты сама вспоминай

----------


## fIzdrin

поможет в чем?

----------


## Akasey

да хоть и морально. А что не может такого быть что ли?

----------


## fIzdrin

я в общем то о слове писал. как то ненормально,когда в профиле 40 друзей или того больше.

----------


## Serj_2k

> я в общем то о слове писал. как то ненормально,когда в профиле 40 друзей или того больше.


это верно. регулярно "левых" пинаю под зад ))



> 2Serj_2k: какой-такой шанс? Неужели был? И как же это я профукала такой ШАНС!


на блины я как-то напрашивался...



> Мои виртуальные друзья только и делают, что поддерживают меня морально. Особенно один есть такой, хоть и вреднее вредного. ))


*держите меня! забаньте меня! а то сча таких матюков на этих ******* **** понагну, што **** мало не пакажецца ...

гг, паддержим, если што ))

----------


## Serj_2k

а шо звёздачки ...? любое плохое слово подставь, не промахнёшься, гг
и на блины да, хотел ........

зы Астерикс, я не то чтобы намекаю, но на всякий случай помни о сарказме, если што.

----------


## fIzdrin

и наоборот,когда хорошо тебе и другим лучше

----------


## Akasey

Астерикс *ДА*. Впсомни про кусты я писал.

----------


## Akasey

А я при чём к твоему плохому? Или просто настроение плохое? Так по твоему нужно всем испортить? хз, как-то неправильно.

----------


## Nietzsches

подумалось тут на досуге..Виртуальная дружба-виртуальная..т.е такая какой нет в реальности...и почему нет? нечто виртуальное допускает вольности,и чем плохо зайтя в сеть знать что есть люди которых ты рад видеть? и что даже не писавши месяц-занят,настроения нет,потом можно перекинутся парой слов? или спросит совета? нафига как в реале-начинать выяснять отношения? на манер-"ты меня уважаешь..?"..это ж вирт-тут можно то-чего нельзя в реальности...но пытливый ум человека не хочет жить чудесами) он хочет разложить все по полкам,на все навешать ярлычков,привязать любые проявления и стороны чуда к своим табу (так-от греха подальше) и потом сидеть среди полок с ярлыками,и остатками чудес,плача,что чудес не бывает,и какой он несчастный и одинокий....гг,сори за либрето,убегаю)))

----------


## fIzdrin

когда ты смотришь фильм или читаешь роман,ты тоже что то чувствуешь по-настоящему,но не убиваешь по этому поводу.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

прочитала тока первую и начало второй страницы...как-то лень дальше))
1.согласна что виртуальная и реальная дружба-разные понятия....
2. со временем....начинаешь понимать,что в интернете есть много хороших знакомых и очень хочется назвать некоторых друзьями,но понимаешь,что ты почти не знаешь этих людей.Точнее,знаешь,но мало...быть может поверхностно,возможно,это только  у меня так,но друг становится для меня Настоящим лишь со временем....когда я хорошо его узна*ю*...так сказать делю с ним и печаль и радость

з.ы.нету тут темы просто про дружбу...гм...

а вообще мой любимый человек стал для меня самым лучшим другом,которому я могу доверить всё(и меня это радует),а вот подругам всё не получается))

----------


## Максик

А я хочу похвастаться тем ,что у мя есть подруга. Мне лично от этого человека никаких подтверждений дружбы и  не надо.  На деюсь и не будет у нас таких моментов, по которым я увижу подтверждения дружбы. Просто знаете, как бывает, видишь человека и сразу понимаешь вот он твой друг... Надеюсь и в реальности дружба останется у нас такой ,как и в сети, а она и останется я уверен lum3:

----------


## Akasey

> ...Чуть вылетел из общения - и нарушается дружба.


 почему же??? наоборот, я так считаю, ведь если давно не списывались, то очень интересно чем человек занимался, что не заходил...

----------


## Pasha_49

А например общаюсь я с девушкой виртуально, которая далеко живёт, в реальной жизни нет возможности увидеться. Общаемся больше года, первые пол года даже не знали кто как выглядит, и говорили каждый день. Потом месяц отпуска, поездка на время без общения, и каждый день в ожидании когда приедет, чтоб поговорить. Время хуже не делает, после этого общение осталось таким же или даже крепче. А если нету интереса для общения, а просто спросить как дела, это уже не друг, а просто знакомый, с которым для приличия общаешься. Интерес к друзьям просто так не пропадёт.

----------


## Akasey

> Вот совсем мне не интересно...Может, чуть-чуть...


  АГА!!!



> Пустое место займёт новое знакомство.


 вроде про дружбу говорим, а у тебя непонятно что получается. *друг он и в Африке друг.*ИМХО



> ...Изменил человек манеру поведения, не понравилась мне она - стану избегать общения....


 это точно...



> ...Чем занимался? Чего не заходил? На сколько хватит интереса у обоих для поддержания разговора?...


я думаю хватит

P.S. а неужели и правда не интересно ???

----------


## Pasha_49

Если нам сесть до кого-то дело, то и к нам так относятся. А эти рассуждения больше на эгоизм похожи. А дружба существует, только для каждого она своя, и кто насколько к ней серьёзно относится. Если кто-то не верит, то может и не найдёт виртуального друга. Мне больше реальная важна, вернее даже сравнивать нечего, это разные понятия. Но в виртуальная тоже существует, пусть и не всегда бывает такой сильной.

----------


## Pasha_49

> Кому-то мы не безразличны? Кому то есть до нас дело?


Если ты считаешь что другие так думают, то как ты к другим отнгосишься? А про дружбу, может не каждый доходил до такой дружбы, ограничились только ощением, потому и думают что дружбы не бывает.

----------


## Pasha_49

Не на личности, а вобщем. Так многие думают, много раз такое слышал. А если поверить в дружбу, если ещё относиться и с доверием, то можно друзей завести.

----------


## Pasha_49

хм... хороший пример. В данном случае нет, наверное я не так выразился про доверие. Ну кроме доверия должно быть что-нибуть ещё, не знаю как обьяснить то, что связывает друзей.

----------


## Pasha_49

Согласен, без уважения ни как. тяжело представить это в виртуальной дружбе. Но не исключено что в этой дружбе оно возможно, сорее возможно, но не так как в реале. Возможно это и есть отличие реальной дружбы от виртуальной. Мы не так относимся к вертуальному другу. На то она и называется виртуальная, дружба похожая на реальную, но не такая.
Ещё друзей связывает понимание, реальная помощь и поддержка, доверие... много чего...

----------


## Pasha_49

Почувствовать себя на его месте. Это я про реальную дружбу сказал.

----------


## Akasey

Астерикс не эгоисты, это альтруисты (для справки). И эгоистычными мне тоже показались твои размышления.

----------


## Akasey

он не знаю, я да (немного, судя по втоим рассуждениям)

----------


## Akasey

тот кто думает что ему само плохо, это часть определения

----------


## HARON

Виртуальная дружба--сие есть совпадение интересов в виртуале,но далеко не в реале!Человек в "вирте" и "реале" может быть совершенно разным.
Встречаются конечно отдельные особи одинаковые во всех реалиях(к сим отношу и себя),но это скорее исключение,чем правило!

----------


## Akasey

одна фигня, если думаеш что "само плохо", значит думаеш только о себе, что и есть эгоизм

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ай, все мы по своему эгоистичны- такова уж человеческая природа. Весь фокус в том, чтобы хоть немного приподняться  над собственными желаниями и эмоциями. Иногда это удаётся.
Относительно дружбы отмечу, что принимая решение дружить с кем-либо, вы тем самым берёте на себя ответственность за поддержание, укрепление и развитие дружеских отношений. Иначе не стоит  и "огород городить"- проще ограничится не к чему не обязывающим "просто общением".

----------


## Pasha_49

> Вот я и спросила у Паши, считает ли он меня эгоисткой.


Ещё мало знакомы чтоб судить эгоистка или нет. Я говорил только про те рассуждения. Когда я разговариваю в виртуале, мне не всё равно на моих сабеседников. Ты говорирла про уважение, в виртуале это возможно, правда не у всех. а вот ответственность... тяжело. На то и название, виртуальная. Отличия конечно же есть.  Но это тоже дружба. А вот что люди разные в таких общениях, это я согласен, я не такой в реальной жизни.

----------


## Akasey

чёта ты Таня не в ту степь попёрла...
а *которым всё "дай", "подскажи", а они в ответ тебе фиг* это просто отношение у него такое эгоистичное...

----------


## vova230

> Ну, знаешь...)))) Разговорчики у тебя)) Ни в какую я степь не "попёрла". Представила пользователя, которому ради другого лень пальцем по клаве стукнуть, вот это и есть "фиг тебе!". Это значит, ты мне ссылки давай, инфу ищи, а я буду пользоваться. А сам для тебя ничего не сделаю. Ну, Лёша, что тут непонятного?


Точно мой портретeee:

----------


## vova230

Ну на друзей это не распространяется ))

----------


## VirDignus

Какая интересная тема!
Итак, я умник , типо, по сему цитата:



> Дру́жба — бескорыстные взаимоотношения между людьми, основанные на доверии, искренности, взаимных симпатиях, общих интересах и увлечениях. Обязательными признаками дружбы являются взаимное уважительное отношение к мнению друга и терпимость. Людей, связанных между собой дружбой, называют друзья.


Ну это дабы внести ясность что есть дружба.
 У меня друг один, остальные товарищи, приятели, знакомые, называйте как хотите, но называю их друзьями, так короче )). Да и вообще понятие дружбы довольно странное, вот не так давно читал:



> Дружба – не самоценность, дружба – не что иное, как боевой инструмент. И чем круче и агрессивнее внешние обстоятельства, которые преодолевает мужская стая, тем крепче в ней связи между боевыми единицами, то есть дружба. Настоящая боевая дружба, подразумевающая жертвенность, делёжку последним куском и патроном одобряется идеологически: «блажен, кто отдал жизнь за други своя».
> ... Собственно говоря, даже зря я перед словом «дружба» написал «боевая». Все равно, что перед словом «танк» написать «боевой». Лишнее. Это потом, по мере прогресса и ослабления внешнего давления среды дружеские связи также стали менее напряжёнными. Поэтому гражданская мужская дружба, в отличие от дружбы военной или криминальной, это всегда дружба «лайт».


ну я тут с автором полностью согласен, единственное в чем я с ним не согласен это в том(подчеркнуто) 


> И поскольку дружба имеет боевой генезис, а женщины не воюют, в народе не зря родилась поговорка «из бабы друг, что из говна пуля»…


что между женщнами не может быть дружбы, убедился, но вот между мужчиной и женщиной может, тоже убедился. Это то что касается дружбы реальной.
:viannen_01: А теперь вернемся в матрицу...
Виртуальная дружба по сути может и возникнуть, все , опять же зависит от  определения, в виртуале люди общаются, а общение это и есть дружба.  Доверие, солидарность и все такое это приходит потом, по мере познания человека во время общения. Вон Астерикс доверилась и дала мне пароль от блога, скажите глупо, а я скажу нет. Пароль или еще чего подобное это как деньги в реале(так вот сравним грубо), отдаю долг-
 Астер, я пароль удалил в тот же день и истории почистил, нет у меня уже твоего пароля, да и с целях безопасности рекомендую менять пароли после того как ты их кому-либо дала.Мало ли... 
Баталии которые разгорелись в этой теме носят не шуточный характер.В нкоторых местах перешли на личности, сарказм,иронию. А все для чего, для того что бы доказать свою точку зрения, а я вам вот что скажу, *ПРАВЫ ВСЕ!!!* в ЭТОМ ЖИЗНЕННЫЙ ПАРАДОКС. Тот кто утверждает, нет виртуальной дружбы и из этого ничего не получится, прав, он не найдет друзей, тот кто говорит что виртуальная дружба реальна прав и найдет друзей и будет ему счастье. Я кстати со своим другом познакомился через письма, сразу переписвались. потом перезванивались, да и теперь перезваниваемся. Живем в разных городах, видились пару раз, но это единственный человек, которого я могу назвать другом. Вот вам пример...
А есть ли жизнь на Марсе, нет ли жизни на Марсе, науке это не известно(С).
PS может не в тему но у меня есть друзья(скажем так) которые познакомились на форуме, а потом поженились ))).

----------


## vova230

Насчет дружбы между женщинами ты не прав. Я уже отписывался об этом ранее, полистай тему, там есть пример такой дружбы. Именно дружбы, а не приятельских отношений.

----------


## VirDignus

я читал, но пока не встречал лично подтверждения этому, только обратное, по сему и говорбю так, но я не утверждаю что это есть истина, допускаю всякое.

----------


## VirDignus

кроме дружбы у меня еще есть и другие понятия, честь совесть типо, к тому же мне твой пароль  не надо, зачем он мне, он мне был нужен для того, что бы тебе помочь. Да и этих паролей у мну тысчи, лишних не надо

----------


## VirDignus

как говорится закон суров, но это закон, флуду не место, хочешь флудить иди в чат. 
так что можешь удалять это сообщение ))

----------


## vova230

Интересно, а вот как считать друзей? Что если друг только ради массовости на сайте или для получения некоего бонуса? Это друг или так, просто птичка в отчете? И как отличить друга по жизни от друга по отчетности?

----------


## vova230

Вот потому меня и несколько напрягает на сайтах, когда пишется количество "друзей". Так и слово может обесцениться. Для меня это тоже как банальный секс называют Любовью. Возможно это старомодно, но любовь - это возвышенное чувство. А вот инстинкт никакого отношения к этому чувству не имеет.

Потому мне и нравится "Песня о друге" В.С. Высоцкого.

----------


## vova230

Чужие пароли. Как я ненавижу брать на себя такую ответственность. Это все равно как ключи от квартиры в отсутствии хозяина. Короче сам себе не доверяешь.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Верный друг бывает лишь один...(мр3)* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

> ...Ещё есть категория людей, с которыми приятно общаться, но со стороны наблюдать за их поведением иногда не доставляет удовольствия.


 я с тобою полностью согласен...

----------


## VirDignus

> Чужие пароли. Как я ненавижу брать на себя такую ответственность. Это все равно как ключи от квартиры в отсутствии хозяина. Короче сам себе не доверяешь.


Вот поэтому я всегда говорю, меняйте пароли.
а на счет обесценивания слова "друг" вот что думаю: не важно что пишет и как называется, важнее то , что есть и то что чувствуешь.

----------


## vova230

Да, а я совсем Блог забросил. ((
Хорошо когда есть друзья которые помогают жить.

----------


## BIGm[]n

астер не выбирая места
 наносит тяжкие телесные, 
в руке катал ка для раскатки теста , 
те че поскудник жить стало тесно? 
ты  ставишь блоки но льется кровь, 
а мы между собой это настоящая любофф)))))))))))
и изтя лепшы вирт друг яки у мя быу 
ыыыы кто против пошел в опу

----------


## Serj_2k

Помещено в тему "Анекдоты от форумчан"

----------


## vova230

Серж скоро Кинга перещеголяет. Талант ))

----------


## VirDignus

Астер, я же написал что не согласен с этим выражением, 
кстати, мой лучший друг "баба" так сказать

----------


## Serj_2k

а скока их у тебя, если не секрет? и после чего становяцца твоим другом?

----------


## Pasha_49

После того, как как-нибудь помогут похоже... (наверное лишнее сказал, ща и на меня наедут)

----------


## Serj_2k

я ожидаю не тривиальный ответ .... посмотрим ....

----------


## vova230

Другом становятся по велению души, а не из-за чего или для-чего

----------


## Serj_2k

> Другом становятся по велению души, а не из-за чего или для-чего


так это мы с тобой, Вова, понимаем .... интересно, как там .....

******
и это... друзья в беде познаюцца, если што ))

----------


## Akasey

вот навеяло некоторыми размышлениями и действиями наших сородичей по разуму: виртуальная дружба есть!!! и это точно, просто она есть для тех кто верит , и хочет в это верить!!! а кому мешает время, и кто из-за его (времени) меняет друга неактивного на более активново и соответственно интересного, то тот бяка...

----------


## vova230

А ведь и в самом деле как часто мы обижаем друзей не задумываясь.
А потом сожалеем. И хорошо если друг поймет и не очень обидится.

----------


## vova230

Надеюсь и я тоже, но я это вообще, а не о конкретном. Даже наверное не только о виртуальной дружбе. Хотя для меня нет различия виртуальная или реальная.
Виртуальная она только потому, что встретиться невозможно.

----------


## vova230

Препятствий можно найти много. Например возраст. В сети возраста пользователей нет, если только они сами это не афишируют.
Но для меня все же важнее душа человека, а не например его внешность.
В реальности дружба между мужчиной и женщиной носит некий сексуальный оттенок, даже если таких отношений между ними нет и не было. Дружба мужчин или женщин в реале связана с совместным времяпровождением или интересами, например рыбалка, охота.
В сети тоже присутствует общий интерес, но он уже более универсален, но конечно и интересы из реала тоже присутствуют.
Вот, сам ничего не понял.:rolleyes:

----------


## ignat

Интернет позволяет мне много общаться. Я активно принемаю участие в соревнованиях пожарно-спасательного типа. Так вот на последних, Международных, соревнованиях у меня появилось очень много знакомых и друзей из разных стран. А интернет позволяет мне потдерживать с ними связ))))

----------


## Sanych

Такие мысли высказываются обычно под определённое настроение. Проще надо быть, и не пугать себя страшными перспективами. Когда-то и на телевизор гнали, что все сядут и будут сидеть. А в театр ни кто и не сходит или на концерт. А театралы никогда не переведутся, как и любители смотреть футбол на стадионе а не дома на диване.

----------


## vova230

По разному бывает. Все мне кажется зависит от предполагаемой цели встречи. Если просто пообщаться, то это может и не помеха при встрече, ну разве разница в возрасте может оказаться сложной для преодоления, но и то я думаю только временно. А вообще это очень интересно для меня. Никогда не приходилось встречаться с теми с кем долго общался  в сети.

----------


## Vanya

да ничё не помешает. абсолютно это нормально..даже хорошо)

----------


## vova230

> У меня пример ученика моего перед глазами. В жабе с ним на равных, а на уроке глаза отводит, вроде стесняется. Не знает, как себя вести. И я разговоры на посторонние темы не веду. Что-то настораживает это меня.


А что тут такого, можно просто сразу сказать, что в жабе позволено все, как в бане, генералов нет, а на уроке будь добр соблюдай суббординацию, вот и все.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Считаю, прекрасно, если дружба, зародившаяся в Нете, получает своё продолжение и развитие в реале, коль есть  такая возможность.  Странно  было бы искусственно загонять живые человеческие отношения в рамки только общения в сети. А что касается разочарования-  просто не нужно ожидать от первых встреч слишком многого и  быть готовым выполнить свою часть душевной работы,необходимой для того, чтобы дружба реально состоялась.

----------


## Stych

У меня есть знакомые, которые познакомились в нете, потом в реале и в итоге поженились) Вот так вот)

----------


## HARON

Такое создаётся впечатление,что наша "непобедимыя" Астерикс пасует перед сходками в "реале"

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> А я говорю про всякие сходки,Астерикс, например, и Джемал. Или опять же я и Ваня. Ну, найдётся о чём поговорить в реале? О чём, например? И кому это надо?


Так никто же не заставляет. Надо пробовать, коль по общению в сети не можешь однозначно сказать, будет ли с ним интересно в реале. А если тебе это не надо, то проблема решается сама собой.

----------


## HARON

Зёбра--как всегда самый рассудительный из нас! Буквально с языка сорвал,гад!)))

----------


## Vanya

нет ну если сходка какая так это надо чтоп люди по интересам собирались... или хз. в чём вообще проблема?

----------


## HARON

> Что делать-то мне на той сходке?


Мы с тобой Каплевна пива попьём и я завезу тебя...... к мужу и детям!)))

----------


## Akasey

у меня есть пример, может немного не к тому, но всёже.
Где-то год назад я создал на форуме torrents.by сморгонскую веточку (тобиш моего города). На данный момент ветка по сообщения САМАЯ развитая (ну или почти самая). И вот товарищи собираются чуть ли не каждую субботу (ну может реже немного). Стали ну если не друзьями, то хорошими товарищами (а есть ли разница между терминами друг и товарищ??? наверное нет...)

вот так...

----------


## Akasey

разница????.... ну разница в среднем от 16 до 35

----------


## Akasey

> Что делать с виртуальным другом, которым обещает и клянётся, а потом предаёт? Плюнуть и найти другого?


Думаю можно поговорить как и с обычным другом из жизни, так как может человек и не знает что ты отвернёшся от него за что-то... и что в твоём понимании предательство???

----------


## vova230

> Что делать с виртуальным другом, которым обещает и клянётся, а потом предаёт? Плюнуть и найти другого?


А может это и не дружба вовсе?
А вообще разные ситуации бывают. Трудно сказать. Мне так вот в последнее время вообще что-то трудно становится общаться.

----------


## Alex

А сама как считаешь?

----------


## Alex

А какая разница - в нете ты или нет. Чел должен оставаться им в любом месте. А касаемо последнего, так есть такое хорошее слово собеседники

----------


## BiZ111

Женщинам узнать - никак
Мужины и так знают 

16 листов нагородили

----------


## Адмирал

между женщиной и мужчиной не может быть дружбы изначально то ли это в реальном мире то ли в инете. Они могут быть либо знакомыми (собесебник) либо любовниками а посерёдке никто долго ходить не может обязательно вильнёт .....:5224352345245:

----------


## Irina

> У меня другой опыт. Можно дружить мужчине и женщине, особенно в виртуале.


Не только можно но и нужно :ay:

----------


## Адмирал

но все равно у любой дружбы есть две цели - сводимые либо к любв и взаимосимпатии либо к приколу и следственно антипатии

а по поводу общения в нете оно конечно же должно быть но на простые , лёгкие темы или игры и различного рода приколы не больше, все остальное только в реальном виде или через вебкамеру например как выход из положения:6254524352345: а этого по нету не найдёшь и не почувствуешь:party2:

----------


## Irina

> Но дружба есть. Проверено на личном опыте. И без секса.


Это если у меня друзей мужского пола человек 10, то как меня называть если с ними по определению сексом нужно заниматься? Несогласна я с вами мужчины, а Астерикс полностью поддерживаю!!!!

----------


## Адмирал

что же вы девушки сразу в крайности бросаетесь.
я имел в виду что подсознательно симпатия возникает всегда но не обязательно она должна заканчиваться СЕКСом  она может протекать долго и на человека давят морали общества и обязательства, с одной стороны а желание к прекрасному с другой стороны и война это бесконечная с попеременным успехом

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ну у меня есть женщины-друзья  в реале и что? 
Зёбра сейчас ругаться будет- просто позациклились некоторые на сексе, а дружба - это святое, ради чего вожделение задавить свое  не грех. А в веруале себя контролировать гораздо проще...

----------


## Адмирал

> А в веруале себя контролировать гораздо проще...


согласен но и не контролировать тоже проще потомучно не видишь мимики апонента а это многое значит в общении двух людей

----------


## HARON

> дружба - это святое, ради чего вожделение задавить свое не грех.


Согласен,но только между мужиками.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Согласен,но только между мужиками.


 Ребята, это уже  половой шовинизм какой-то...

----------


## Адмирал

так мы же  и так друзья уже или я не прав

----------


## Адмирал

так вроде не я был инициатором 
да по нику не сразу то и разберёшь что ты начальник
а вообще я без корысти ....
уже мнение высказать даже нельзя

----------


## HARON

ВОТ ТАК! НЕ верь Астериксам писульки писающим!!!)))))

----------


## Адмирал

вот так разок ошибся и вы уже сразу же удаляйся а как же выяснение почему не пришёл домой ночевать...:privet_krasavica:

----------


## fIzdrin

> Ну! А то что за ерунда, думаю, начинают тут в темах всякое писать. Вы сначала соли три пуда съешьте и переругайтесь 30 раз, как Астерикс с некоторыми из друзей. А тогда и поговорим.


а зачем?

----------


## fIzdrin

соль?нет, не люблю,тем более в интернете. я вообще не понимаю,как не надоест мусолить эту тему.какая нафиг дружба?хотя наверно все зависит от отношения человека к этому самому интернету. если он настолько увлечен,что инет занимает у него большую часть реала,то тут конечно все перемешается,и любовь и дружба.  а,если это,как журнал или газету почитать,в свободное время,то соответственно и отношение такое же к этим понятиям,читаешь есть,закрыл нет.

----------


## fIzdrin

когда мне в реал ходить,я решу сам,а скептицизм тут совершенно не причем,в том,что я говорю я уверен.

----------


## fIzdrin

Asteriks,у тебя не здоровая привычка все принимать на свой счет,тебе часто кажется то,чего нет на самом деле.  а,что меня тянет?наверно тоже,то тянет к телевизору,к книге,ну и конечно общение,только общение ни к чему не обязывающие,мне хватает проблем в реале,чтобы я искал их еще и здесь.

----------


## fIzdrin

да,вот такое ты оставляешь впечатление,это я тебе по дружески говорю.кто еще скажет?))

----------


## fIzdrin

> но в этой теме ты явно недооценил Астерикс))


я все давно дооценил и не только в этой теме,а вообще на форумах.

----------


## vova230

> я все давно дооценил и не только в этой теме,а вообще на форумах.


Поделись секретом, а ?

----------


## fIzdrin

чем делиться,как задавать провокационные вопросы?

----------


## fIzdrin

> Если бы были дети твои малые, то я бы сказала, что заикаться будут, начал говорить - договаривай. Оценщик.


поясни,ничегонипонял.

----------


## Vanya

даже в реале часто оказывается, что друг - вовсе и не друг. что уж тут про виртуал говорить

----------


## Irina

Полностью согласна с Ваней. Виртуал это нечто непостоянное и почти не существующее.

----------


## Vanya

> Всё же могу выделить из своего окружения нескольких человек, которых если не друзьями можно назвать, то выделить из круга общения, как особо приятных.


ну да, есть такое дело. а иногда и до реала доходит...другое дело, что редко такая дружба\отношения бывают продолжительными

----------


## fIzdrin

> Перестаю верить в виртуальную дружбу.


в который раз

----------


## BiZ111

У меня много виртуальных друзей, с которыми в последствии я встретился. Конечно, некоторые исчезли потом, а некоторые остались. К виртуальным подругам, с кем затем встречался меня влекло в сексуальном плане, к их телам, мягких красивым поп...Ммм..ну так вот. Из девушек получалось подружиться только с теми, кто мне не подходит на роль "партнёрши". Встречался с иностранными вирт. друзьями, всё было отлично. Встречаешься и словно знаешь всегда, надо переждать пару часов или сутки, чтобы банально привыкнуть к картинке. 
Подтверждения виртуальной дружбы? Определённо нужны. Но, чтобы не обидить человека, я не говорю ему слёту сразу "слыш, а ты сделай это и это и тогда.......". 
И ещё нужно понимать чего ты хочешь от в. дружбы. Если никогда встречаться не планируете, то и относиться по боьшому счёту можно с большой доолей пофигизма. Это интернет. Не стоит об этом забывать.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Физдрин, а тебя волнует моё отношение к виртуальной дружбе? А хоть бы в десятый раз.


нет.меня волнует мое отношение к ней))

женщину-друга иметь не могу,
ну,что я им сделал плохого,
ведь рано иль поздно ее захочу,
а я жду от друга другого.

женщину-друга иметь не могу,
я им не желаю дурного,
ведь только корову я не захочу,
зачем мне желать им такого.

желаю я женщинам только добра,
удачи и счастья простого,
чтоб чувство любви с ними было всегда,
и мы их любили до гроба.v:

----------


## fIzdrin

как,быть?как быть?любить и беречь нас надо-)

----------


## Akasey

во-во!!! Не тех ищеш, или не среди тех. А может ты к ним плохо присмотрелась?

----------


## Akasey

я не поддакиваю, я соглашаюсь с мнением собеседника!

----------


## fIzdrin

> КаВо это любить и беречь?  И Хто тут поддакивает? Уж кто бы говорил...
> Попрошу не отвлекаться от темы, между прочим. Ну, так среди КАВО искать?


пусть сердце подскажет

----------


## vova230

Думаю надо просто относиться проще к виртуальной дружбе. По большому счету это не дружба, а так, приятельские отношения. Да и вообще, что вы хотите от такой дружбы, каких привелегий? Даже в реале друг не всегда может помочь, а здесь так и подавно. Все занятые люди и приходят в сеть чаще всего просто отдохнуть и что-то лишнее бывает сделать просто некогда. Обещания конечно надо исполнять, а потому не стоит много обещать.
Вот, наговорил три пуда, а про что, так и сам не понялv:

----------


## Alex

> Вот, наговорил три пуда, а про что, так и сам не понялv:


Главное, что по толку. Хотя по-моему - дружба есть или ее нет.

----------


## Akasey

не, думаю дружба или нет, это для каждого своё понятие, а если человек добросовестно относится к виртуальной дружбе (или не дружбе) в своём понимании, то как ни назови, а результат окажется одинаковый

----------


## Akasey

без какого либо корыстного (если можно так сказать) умысла, ради общения

----------


## Akasey

вот ты какая значит, дружба- не дружба мне без разницы, главное как я к этому отношусь

----------


## Akasey

никакой, мне нужно только приятное общение например , вот моя корысть

----------


## Akasey

это врядли корыстью назвать можно, дружба без этого (хорошего общения) не дружба.

----------


## Akasey

ааа, так ты энергетический вампир, точно!!!

----------


## fIzdrin

> визгу стону много а контакта нет.


кто-то и под это кончает)))

----------


## Akasey

что тут про стон было, а то я прослушал ....

----------


## Irina

*Akasey*, от виртуальной дружбы перешли к виртуальному сексу)))))

----------


## Irina

> Asteriks, я думаю что секса по телефону (HARON точно знает)...
> визгу стону много а контакта нет...так и с "виртуальной" дружбой...


*Asteriks*, я про этот пост))) Секс по телефону - разновидность виртуального секса)))

----------


## Irina

В виртуальном мире все гораздо проще чем в реальном, в том числе и дружба и любовь и секс.

----------


## Irina

> Irina, а давайте по буржуазному виртуальному сексу назло извращенцам -империалистам ударим нашим социально - ориентированным виртуальным желудком и туалетом !!!


А это как? Я себе этот удар как-то плохо представляю

----------


## BiZ111

Ногти...

Я думаю, у нас всех интернет-зависимость, раз мы обсуждаем дружбу, любовь...
Другой этот комп включает раз в неделю, чтобы песню скачать, а мы..

А насчёт ногтей - никогда не променяю реалити на виртуалити. Как бы плоха ни была РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ - никогда не захочу вечное состояние "морфина". Это жалко и горько.

А твой список, Таня, можно продолжить следующим: 

Виртуальный друг не обнимет тебя, реальный - отдаст настоящее тепло
Виртуальный друг не возьмёт тебя на руки - реальный возвысит до небес
Виртуальный друг не сварит ужин после работы и не подарит тебе ребёнка - а реальный...

----------


## BiZ111

ДРАТУТЭ!  Я МОДЕСТ))

_возможно я это уже рассказывал, но всё же._
А вот я больше сталкиваюсь с так называемой *комбинированной* дружбой. Есть у меня друг один в другом городе, а его жена родилась и жила (до свадьбы) в моём. Так вот если надо чего для неё сделать - он со мной связывается и просит. Был у нас случай изнасилования на вокзале (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу), а его малая ехала как раз ехала в поезде к себе домой. Он попросил встретить её и провести до дома. Я встретил и  провёл! У меня тогда было день рождения, а ещё пока я её ждал на вокзале ударил сильный ливень и я промок до нитки. Ну, тихо-медленно доехали мы до её дома (а как уже я без денег в 3 часа ночи добрался до дома в свой ДР уже другая история хаха). 

В общем он был очень благодарен. Потом он мне помогал, она. Вот дружим уже несколько лет, а *ЕГО* я так и не встретил в реале  Комбинированная дружба. 

А в тему "делай добро" скажу, что сделав всё то, что я отписал выше, в тот вечер, я получил настолько высокое внутреннее удовлетворение, чувство которого помню до сих пор. Вот так.

----------


## Akasey

> Дружба. Реальный друг забыл поздравить с Днём рождения, а виртуальный нет. Реальный не позвонил, когда у него плохое настроение, а виртуальный позвонил и поделился своими маленькими проблемами. Реальный деньги зажал и не одолжил, а виртуальный хоть сегодня пришлёт. При этом такая благодать: не видишь грязных ногтей и не нюхаешь не свежих носков)))


 думаю это больше зависит от сознательности человека, а не от вида общения. Видно такие у тебя друзья...

----------


## Akasey

ты учитываеш только свои проблемы

----------


## HARON

> я думаю что секса по телефону (HARON точно знает)...


Откуда ты знаешь что я знаю? Засёк свою жену в разговоре о сексе со мной?

----------


## Lvenok

Есть виртуальные друзья, могу с уверенностью сказать. Правда не очень много, но есть
Их непугает даже моё плохое настроение  впрочем они же его и улучшают - пытаются развеселить и это выходит=)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Мне ненужны подтверждения, мне достаточно того, КАК они со мной общаются и относятся

----------


## Akasey

плохих друзей не бывает, как может быть друг никаким?

----------


## HARON

> Бывает. Как бывает и друг-предатель.


Друг и предатель--это две противоположности!)))))

----------


## Akasey

неТ, просто нерассмотренный друг

----------


## Akasey

дисскуссия перешла в обычный спор (

----------


## Akasey

*Виртуальная дружба*

Плюс поставил - лучший друг.
Ставишь минус - лютый враг!
Камментов порочный круг.
Аргументы - "Сам дурак!"
Выставляя напоказ,
То что принято скрывать,
Сокровенное как раз,
Мы рискуем замарать.
И пытаясь изловить,
Виртуалов, как врагов,
Их готовы "залюбить"*
Не жалея злобных слов.
И совсем наоборот,
Сразу всех я полюблю,
Кто поставил плюс - вперёд!
Вам ответные пришлю
Как-то грустно стало вдруг,
Обесценилось всё так.
Плюс поставил - лучший друг.
Ставишь минус - лютый враг!
Старомоден видно я,
Виртуальных нет друзей,
А в реале - до (очень много),
Может сдать меня в музей?
***************
Когда бьёте по другу с ноги,
Эту фразу не вспомнить нельзя:
не нужны никакие враги,
Раз у нас есть такие друзья.

* эфемизм, я думаю, понятен.

----------


## Akasey

.

----------


## BiZ111

*Подтверждения?* Попросите у него дать вам пароль на главный почтовый ящик или важный аккаунт, кошелёк. Даст - друг даже не виртуальный, а настоящий. Не даст - так...языком только трепитесь, тем самым и подпитываете отношения, прозрачные.  Вот такие пироги. Попробуйте как-нибудь хе-хе

----------


## Irina

> А может не стоит так много об этом думать?


Конечно не стоит. Жизнь это жизнь, а интернет это интернет. Представь что у тебя его нет и все вопросы сразу отпадают или становятся неактуальными.

----------


## BiZ111

10 лет назад интернет был..да...Я помню даже, когда и в чатах то сказать мат - стеснялись. 

От мысли про жизнь становится не по себе. 
Человек 30% жизни проводит во сне. А те, кто сидит постоянно в сети прибавляют к этому ещё 15%...Полжизни

----------


## Irina

Если жизни без интернета нет, то тогда нужно научиться относиться ко всему в нём происходящему чуть-чуть несерьёзно и с юмором. Раз он для отдыха, то и голову незачем забивать дурными мыслями и терзаниями. Научиться смотреть на всё проще, даже если всё не так просто: с друзьями- дружить, с врагами - воевать, но не принимать всё близко к сердцу.)))

----------


## BiZ111

*Людям в возрасте, которым уже (по их мнению) закрыты дороги в настоящий мир, что приходится заполнять пробелы от 6-ти вечера до полуночи интернетом, я бы порекомендовал опомниться. Ибо это уже смерть для них. Остановка. Нет настоящего. Какая ещё дружба? Устал, не устал - отдохнёшь на том свете.*

----------


## SDS

*BiZ111*, 
Тебе сколько годков "прокурор"?

----------


## Akasey

с некоторых пор я уверен уже точно: *дружба в Нете есть! и никто меня в этом не переубедит.*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> с некоторых пор я уверен уже точно: *дружба в Нете есть! и никто меня в этом не переубедит.*


Я с тобой согласен)

----------


## Alex

> Нету дружбы. Одна видимость. Одни слова и трескотня.


Получается окружают льстецы и лжецы?

----------


## vova230

Нет, не верно, есть. Редко, но встречается.

----------


## vova230

Доказать не могу. Но верю, что есть. Не хуже чем и в реале.

----------


## vova230

Тогда есть. Мы с тобой.

----------


## vova230

Всякое исключение лишь подтверждает правила.
Ну и пусть. Я не знаю какой я друг, может действительно не на столько хорош как следует.

----------


## vova230

> ВОТ! Главное, зародить сомнение и шмяк - дружба на кусочки разлетелась.


Ничего не шмяк. Просто трудно судить самого себя. Так я может считаю себя другом, а другие меня таковым не считают, мне откуда знать?

А то многие в виртуале друзей прямо коллекционируют. На некоторых сайтах видел такие конкурсы даже проводили, у кого больше друзей. И что, может быть 200 друзей? Да я их всех даже по именам не запомню наверное.

----------


## Banderlogen

***
Когтистыми лапами в личный музей
Под строгий учет и охрану
Все тянем, что дорого нам.
Считайтесь с людьми - не считайте друзей,
Латая душевную рану.

Ярослав К.

----------


## Akasey

зачем мне тебе что-то доказывать? если я в этом уверен , то мнение других по этому поводу мне безразлично

----------


## Akasey

почему они не настоящие? переживание есть? есть! то самое общение есть? есть! нет только зрительного общения, вот и всё

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> О! Верить и иметь не одно и то же. Верю, что у меня под кроватью миллион долларов в мешке.


Я не верю, а знаю, что есть виртуальная дружба! Многие интернет-друзья намного лучше реальных друзей!

----------


## Akasey

> Многие интернет-друзья намного лучше реальных друзей


 и в этом я с тобою на все 100% согласен!

----------


## Akasey

у тебя много друзей?

Кто верит в виртуальную дружбу, у того она и есть. а кто не верит, что с тем спорить, пусть не верит.

----------


## Irina

> Кто верит в виртуальную дружбу, у того она и есть.


Абсолютно согласна. Конечно, она несколько отличается от дружбы в реале, но от этого не становится менее нужной и значимой, по крайней мере лично для меня.

----------


## Akasey

> зависит от каждого конкретного человека


 конечно зависит! Если человеку перестаёт хватать того в общении что может дать виртуальный друг, то он будет искать себе новые так сказать связи, вот и всё. 

Да, думаю, многие перестают верить в друзей из-за кажущейся брошенности ими, и не обращают внимание на то что у друзей тоже могут быть проблемы, им важен только свой мирок, построенный вокруг себя.

----------


## Alex

> им важен только свой мирок, построенный вокруг себя


Мне кажется ты не прав - так или иначе мы говорим, порой не задумываясь о сказанном. Так или иначе в праве говорить и думать каждый, да не все можно сказать, что-то всегда будет недосказано

----------


## Irina

> Разочаруешься в человеке. Ведь в виртуале одно неверное слово, брошенное слово, неожиданное для тебя, может навсегда положить конец так называемой дружбе. Хотя зависит от каждого конкретного человека.


Но разочароваться можно  в друге и в реале, и по тем же причинам. Некоторые друзья, с которыми я изначально познакомилась в виртуале, для меня давно стали друзьями в реале и  я не вижу особой разницы в том, где находится друг - рядом, глядя прямо в глаза или за тысячи километров, глядя в монитор. Есть чувства для которых не важно расстояние и дружба по моему в их числе.

----------


## Alex

.....

----------


## Irina

Я думаю, что мы все по разному понимаем слово друг и дружба. У всех нас разные критерии определения кто  друг, а кто нет. Отсюда и разные взгляды на виртуальную дружбу, да и на реальную тоже.

----------


## Malaya

> Я не верю, а знаю, что есть виртуальная дружба! Многие интернет-друзья намного лучше реальных друзей!


ты же точно знать не можешь,какие они на самом деле твои друзья!?....в интернете одни,а в реале другие)

----------


## Vanya

ещё такой вопрос. а нужны ли они, виртуальные "друзья"? ведь это наоборот больше затягивает в инет, что не есть хорошо

----------


## Irina

> ещё такой вопрос. а нужны ли они, виртуальные "друзья"?


Мне нужны. Они всегда помогут найти что-то если не получается, подскажут как справится с компьютерными проблемами, выслушают, если тебе надо выговориться и никогда не скажут, что у них на это нет времени. А это уже не так мало и плохо. А почему ты считаешь что виртуальные друзья не нужны?

----------


## Vanya

ну... если так, то я и не говорил что не нужны)

----------


## Akasey

Есть, и я так не думаю. А если у тебя такая ситуация, то горе тебе

----------


## Irina

Я никогда так не подумаю. И настоящих друзей в реале у меня хоть и не много, но они есть. И дружу я с ними не первый десяток лет. Но это мне не мешает иметь друзей и в интернете. Я дружу с теми, с кем мне интересно и легко, выбираю друзей интуитивно, по душе, не предъявляя никаких требований к ним. Возможно это просто черта моего характера и один из принципов жизни. Не люблю давить сама и не люблю, когда другие пытаются давить на меня.

----------


## Irina

Выговориться - это не всегда значит излить душу.  Есть моменты, когда виртуальный друг вот он, рядом, а реальный далеко или занят, работает. Честно говоря, я не разделяю друзей на реальных и виртуальных - друг он везде друг, хоть в реале, хоть в виртуале.
Ну и хотелось бы добавить : если тебя предал друг, то больно одинаково  - будь он реальный или виртуальный.

----------


## Vanya

посмотрел. 
там Астерикс, Ирина и Акасей. и если она всё-таки существует эта виртуальная дружба, то думаю, что друзья. ну я надеюсь что так

----------


## Irina

Я тоже посмотрела. Для меня все кто там есть друзья, хоть я и не считаю, что это показатель дружбы. Я думаю так - виртуальный друг это тот, кто тебе интересен и кому ты интересен, тот с кем приятно и легко, тот от кого ты можешь услышать похвалу или замечание и не обидеться при этом, так как никто не желает тебе зла. Он ничего тебе не должен, ибо это уже не друг, а должник. Короче всё как в жизни

----------


## Alex

Дело не в количестве и не в качестве - дело как мы сами к ним относимся. Мне только что предложил дружбу Человек Счастливый и я ее с благодарностью принял, может и остальным моим друзьям он принесет чуть больше счастья.

----------


## Vanya

как знать  друзья-не друзья... у каждого своё понятие. я, честно говоря не знаю что ответить. может это и есть такая дружба своеобразная

----------


## Vanya

)))
и я даже не буду показывать пальцем кто тогда начал первый ругаться и из-за чего   да и не важно это

да я и не согласен. я тогда не ругался

----------


## Irina

*Asteriks*, ругались это не значит поругались. Высказали своё мнение, обсудили так сказать, но это лично для меня ничуть не портит дружбы. Друг иногда может и неприятные вещи говорить. И если это сказано по делу, то и обиды быть не может. На обиженых воду возят - этому меня с детства учили

----------


## Banderlogen

Иллюзия? 
Любое чувство - иллюзия. Его не пощупаешь и от стену не стукнешь.

"Ты мне длуг или не длуг?" слышал крайний раз в детском садике, читал крайний раз на форуме.

Вопросом таким стараюсь не задаваться и у меня, вроде бы, получается.
По необходимости помогаю словом или делом, кому хочу и знаю, к кому, когда и с чем можно обратиться - помогут, просто так. И не сделают вид, что не заметили.
Заявлять кому-то, что он мой друг тоже не хочу: может ему это и не надо вовсе.

Ругань-ссоры-драки - сколько угодно было в детстве. Ничего страшного.

----------


## Alex

....

----------


## HARON

Вредный я очень в "вирте", но в жизни вроде не плохой мужик.
Товарищей по жизни много--друзей маловато.

----------


## Irina

Сколько бы мы не спорили, каждый останется при своём мнении, потому как все мы разные и у каждого своя правда, которая не является истиной в последней инстанции.

----------


## Vanya

> Сколько бы мы не спорили, каждый останется при своём мнении, потому как все мы разные и у каждого своя правда...


а я о чём говорил? и при чём давно уже

----------


## Alex

> Сколько бы мы не спорили, каждый останется при своём мнении, потому как все мы разные и у каждого своя правда, которая не является истиной в последней инстанции.


Конечно ты права и тут говорить то нечего. Порой переубедить очень трудно, если уже заранее готов ответ. Вот по этой же причине удалил свои доводы. 
Жизнь продолжается и приходят новые, принесшие позитив и старое тяготит и надо как то это оборвать, вот что навеял ведь этот диспут.

----------


## Evil

> Конечно ты права и тут говорить то нечего. Порой переубедить очень трудно, если уже заранее готов ответ. Вот по этой же причине удалил свои доводы. 
> Жизнь продолжается и приходят новые, принесшие позитив и старое тяготит и надо как то это оборвать, вот что навеял ведь этот диспут.


Готовый ответ взят не с потолка, я надеюсь. видимо, знают люди, о чём пишут.

----------


## Alex

Evil я рад бы был это знать, что всему есть основание, хуже когда этому нет объяснений

----------


## Alex

> Зачем кого-то переубеждать, Алекс? Дружишь с кем-то - дружи. Доставляет это тебе удовольствие - никто ж у тебя дружбу твою не отнимает.
> Но дружба виртуальная длится не долго, это точно подмечено.


Может и так - только не хотелось в это верить, что не длится долго

----------


## Irina

Повторюсь, все мы разные и подход к дружбе и само понимание дружбы у всех разное, но если бы её не было и разговаривать было бы не о чем.

----------


## Akasey

ещё я даже уверен что виной всему обычная ревность.

----------


## BiZ111

> *У вас есть виртуальный друг/подруга? Не любимый/любимая, а друг в самом лучшем значении этого слова? Как вы оцениваете такую  дружбу? Нужны ли вам подтверждения виртуальной дружбы? Какие?*


Ну я тут отвечал уже в общем. Да, есть друзья. Вон, у меня был друг, относился к нему как к настоящему другу, пока свинью не подложил. Теперь ни-ни . И не считаю причиной виртуальный мир. Склоняюсь к Ирине - я не разделяю на цыфры людей. Лучше раньше такое пережить, чем потом когда-то. Это очень хорошо. Бывает. Бывает, чё там. Катим дальше =)


*обновлено*:

А ещё виртуальная дружба хороша тем что все одинаковые. Т.е. легко, даже абсолютно нетрудно знакомиться. Поди с тёткой какой-нибудь познакомься - пошлёт нафиг и не поймёт. А тут абсолютно легко. Напоминает знакомство со шлюхами (ну, теми, кто туда ходит) в ночных клубах - легко и непринуждённо.

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Malaya

очень мило иметь виртуальных друзей)
када уставший приходишь домой,включаешь комп...и тут море радости и позитива*..
мм
так приятно)

----------


## Akasey

> очень мило иметь виртуальных друзей)
> када уставший приходишь домой,включаешь комп...и тут море радости и позитива*..
> мм
> так приятно)


 главное чтоб это всё не перерасло в зависимость от интернета

----------


## Malaya

> главное чтоб это всё не перерасло в зависимость от интернета


не перерастёт..нужно иметь рамки только)
..и не отрываться от реального мира)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> очень мило иметь виртуальных друзей)
> када уставший приходишь домой,включаешь комп...и тут море радости и позитива*..
> мм
> так приятно)


Полностью согласен)))

----------


## Irina

И всё-таки она существует - эта виртуальная дружба. Проверено

----------


## vova230

И все таки она вертится.

----------


## Malaya

> И всё-таки она существует - эта виртуальная дружба. Проверено


да..ет точно)

----------


## Assol

А виртуальная ревность существует?
Ну очень интересно знать!

----------


## Malaya

> А виртуальная ревность существует?
> Ну очень интересно знать!


скорее всего да..существует..

----------


## SDS

и где ты 
*Malaya*, 
таких комиксов начиталась?

----------


## Malaya

> и где ты 
> *Malaya*, 
> таких комиксов начиталась?


знаешь,это лично моё мнение..
она существует..существуют друзья,значит существует ревность..к чему либо...

это не комиксы..
тоже самое и с вирт.дружбой..
мот у тя нету вирт.друзей..и ты меня не поймёшь..._)

----------


## Irina

> А виртуальная ревность существует?


Существует. И ещё какая. Если в жизни ревность можно долго прятать, то тут  можно только показать, иначе никто о ней и подозревать не будет.

----------


## vova230

Ревновать в виртуале я думаю глупо.

----------


## Irina

> Ревновать в виртуале я думаю глупо


Конечно глупо. Но ревность такая есть. Доводилось видеть, когда из-за кого-то третьего люди переставали общаться между собой. И всё это сопровождалось ссорами и выяснениями кто чего и почему должен или не должен.

----------


## Justin

Виртуальная дружба существует - личный опыт

----------


## PatR!oT

когда есть виртуальные друзяки , хоть есть тогда над кем поиздеваться )))

----------


## vova230

> когда есть виртуальные друзяки , хоть есть тогда над кем поиздеваться )))


над друзьями не издеваются, даже виртуальными.

А меня вот виртуальный друг поздравил с ДР и даже открытку прислал. Не забыл. Было очень приятно.

----------

